# Should I care about my rating?



## LegaLoli (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello Uber Drivers,

I have been driving for Uber now just for about a month. I am very new and my rating has been bugging me a lot recently. I drive for Uber more for fun than anything (I love driving and wanted to be a bus driver, but never went through with it since I got a job I am comfortable in.) So driving for Uber keeps that interest satisfied. I enjoy Uber most of the time. But I sometimes have come to hate it with some customers who are just unpleasant (An example is one customer who didn't like the route I took and recently requested Uber for a refund and got an adjusted fare.) Now I usually think my drives go well, I drive a newer car, I keep it looking like it just came off the lot (No Odors, Clean Seats, I use the A/C to keep the temperature nice and I offer a phone plug in and AUX.). Even after all I do to make sure my rating is on the 4.75+ side I still am getting bad ratings with no comment. I recently had a customer who talked about ratings (he brought it up not me cause I avoid talking about ratings) and said he never rates above 3 unless the driver does everything needed to earn a well deserved 4 (WTF?). So I don't know in my area when I will be deactivated (I am currently at *4.60*). So the reason I am writing this is because I would like to avoid that outcome. Any suggestions? My current idea is adding a sign (Like the signs you see on Esty when you search Uber 5 Star) to my car to make the idea of 5 stars more present. I would like to get a glow sign so I am easy to find at night, but in my city Bylaw officers can fine up to $1,500 to anyone driving for Uber, so I don't want a target on my vehicle. On my account it says I need to improve on my navigation, but I feel like it might be from my most recent trip where we were stuck for 4 hours on the highway due to two transport trucks colliding. Any tips would be appreciated.

Edit: Sorry I had pics I would love to share of signs and my trips and stuff but I can't post links until I get likes and other things so try to work with my words ^-^ .


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

I found if you use google maps for every trip you will rarely get flagged for navigation. Pax see on the map the route you took after the ride. If you don't go the shortest way possible you run the risk of pax rating low. If they don't want to use google maps or nav make them give you turn by turn directions. The more trips you take the less the rating matters. 100 plus trips will probably fix your rating.


----------



## LegaLoli (Aug 4, 2016)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> I found if you use google maps for every trip you will rarely get flagged for navigation. Pax see on the map the route you took after the ride. If you don't go the shortest way possible you run the risk of pax rating low. If they don't want to use google maps or nav make them give you turn by turn directions. The more trips you take the less the rating matters. 100 plus trips will probably fix your rating.


I was using Uber's built in maps and they didn't like the route. I now swapped it to Google maps but have yet to see how it works on iPhone since I have never used a third party app with my Uber rides, I hope that Google will know the construction of my city better than the Uber one.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

LegaLoli said:


> Hello Uber Drivers,
> 
> I have been driving for Uber now just for about a month. I am very new and my rating has been bugging me a lot recently. I drive for Uber more for fun than anything (I love driving and wanted to be a bus driver, but never went through with it since I got a job I am comfortable in.) So driving for Uber keeps that interest satisfied. I enjoy Uber most of the time. But I sometimes have come to hate it with some customers who are just unpleasant (An example is one customer who didn't like the route I took and recently requested Uber for a refund and got an adjusted fare.) Now I usually think my drives go well, I drive a newer car, I keep it looking like it just came off the lot (No Odors, Clean Seats, I use the A/C to keep the temperature nice and I offer a phone plug in and AUX.). Even after all I do to make sure my rating is on the 4.75+ side I still am getting bad ratings with no comment. I recently had a customer who talked about ratings (he brought it up not me cause I avoid talking about ratings) and said he never rates above 3 unless the driver does everything needed to earn a well deserved 4 (WTF?). So I don't know in my area when I will be deactivated (I am currently at *4.60*). So the reason I am writing this is because I would like to avoid that outcome. Any suggestions? My current idea is adding a sign (Like the signs you see on Esty when you search Uber 5 Star) to my car to make the idea of 5 stars more present. I would like to get a glow sign so I am easy to find at night, but in my city Bylaw officers can fine up to $1,500 to anyone driving for Uber, so I don't want a target on my vehicle. On my account it says I need to improve on my navigation, but I feel like it might be from my most recent trip where we were stuck for 4 hours on the highway due to two transport trucks colliding. Any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> Edit: Sorry I had pics I would love to share of signs and my trips and stuff but I can't post links until I get likes and other things so try to work with my words ^-^ .


Don't worry about ratings, don't strive for the 5 star, some done it, but it is not worth the effort. Just keep your car clean, have positive attitude, and stay neutral. Drive safe and your ratings will never go below deactivation level. Don't get me wrong, I still watch ratings, something in bedded in us since childhood. We must get straight As, however, I realized that people are just terrible condescending low-lifes that no matter what you do, will one star you to feel better about themselves. So, as long as you stay cool, the other folks will give you the 5 stars you need to stay in business.


----------



## LegaLoli (Aug 4, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Don't worry about ratings, don't strive for the 5 star, some done it, but it is not worth the effort. Just keep your car clean, have positive attitude, and stay neutral. Drive safe and your ratings will never go below deactivation level. Don't get me wrong, I still watch ratings, something in bedded in us since childhood. We must get straight As, however, I realized that people are just terrible condescending low-lifes that no matter what you do, will one star you to feel better about themselves. So, as long as you stay cool, the other folks will give you the 5 stars you need to stay in business.


ok I appreciate your words  do you think getting a sign for my car to remind people to rate may help?


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

LegaLoli said:


> ok I appreciate your words  do you think getting a sign for my car to remind people to rate may help?


Read the threads as to how it worked for others, too cheezy for me. Trying to keep my car nice and clean and simple; next thing you will add is a sign for tipping, then you will add a sign to say you have dashboard, then you will have sign to not eat food in the car, then a sign not to have sex in your car... that message needs to come from Uber in their app. "Please tip your drivers, respect their vehicles, it is not a restaurant or brothel. Have a safe ride."


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

At 4.60 u should probably be worried. That's the danger zone.


----------



## LegaLoli (Aug 4, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Read the threads as to how it worked for others, too cheezy for me. Trying to keep my car nice and clean and simple; next thing you will add is a sign for tipping, then you will add a sign to say you have dashboard, then you will have sign to not eat food in the car, then a sign not to have sex in your car... that message needs to come from Uber in their app. "Please tip your drivers, respect their vehicles, it is not a restaurant or brothel. Have a safe ride."


ok thanks man, I think I got a plan now to boost my rating.


Reversoul said:


> At 4.60 u should probably be worried. That's the danger zone.


Yeah a little worried but if I get deactivated nothing I can really do, so I will try my best and see what happens.


----------



## dwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

LegaLoli said:


> Hello Uber Drivers,
> 
> I have been driving for Uber now just for about a month. I am very new and my rating has been bugging me a lot recently. I drive for Uber more for fun than anything (I love driving and wanted to be a bus driver, but never went through with it since I got a job I am comfortable in.) So driving for Uber keeps that interest satisfied. I enjoy Uber most of the time. But I sometimes have come to hate it with some customers who are just unpleasant (An example is one customer who didn't like the route I took and recently requested Uber for a refund and got an adjusted fare.) Now I usually think my drives go well, I drive a newer car, I keep it looking like it just came off the lot (No Odors, Clean Seats, I use the A/C to keep the temperature nice and I offer a phone plug in and AUX.). Even after all I do to make sure my rating is on the 4.75+ side I still am getting bad ratings with no comment. I recently had a customer who talked about ratings (he brought it up not me cause I avoid talking about ratings) and said he never rates above 3 unless the driver does everything needed to earn a well deserved 4 (WTF?). So I don't know in my area when I will be deactivated (I am currently at *4.60*). So the reason I am writing this is because I would like to avoid that outcome. Any suggestions? My current idea is adding a sign (Like the signs you see on Esty when you search Uber 5 Star) to my car to make the idea of 5 stars more present. I would like to get a glow sign so I am easy to find at night, but in my city Bylaw officers can fine up to $1,500 to anyone driving for Uber, so I don't want a target on my vehicle. On my account it says I need to improve on my navigation, but I feel like it might be from my most recent trip where we were stuck for 4 hours on the highway due to two transport trucks colliding. Any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> Edit: Sorry I had pics I would love to share of signs and my trips and stuff but I can't post links until I get likes and other things so try to work with my words ^-^ .


Keep being nice. Don't be over talkative. Ask how they are doing. Ask if they have a preferred route or if they would like to use GooD OL Google MapZ. Tell them you just dropped someone off at Dollar Tree who said they were going to complete their Christmas shopping in 30 minutes for his 13 nieces and nephews and ask them, Can you believe that? I bet you'll get a giggle out of them. Learn to BS a lil. Be yourself. Good luck! Don't worry about the ratings. They'll fix themselves.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

Also if possible avoid late night driving. The pax during the day are much easier to deal with and rate better because they are not rushing to get to the next bar. I think pax also see you have a low rating and try to find any flaw to rate lower to justify it. Try to bring up naturally that you have not completed many rides and say that one or two bad ratings really hurt you. I would avoid any signage until you get above 4.7 because it could come off as desperate. 

If you are mega worried get the uber rider app and give a friend/family or yourself a ride or two and rate yourself 5 stars to see how much a five star will increase your rating.


----------

